# Bearded Dragon help pls



## Batesy (Apr 19, 2012)

I recently purchased 2 bearded dragons they came with a setup the seller told me they are around 20 month old and been together since babies but one is female and one is male, they came with a 3ft vivarium so ive just ordered a ex48 viv and cabinet for them as they look cramped, but because im new to this and they seem to be getting jiggy, head nodding, neck biting.. I dont have the space or money to seperate them into 2 vivariums would my best option be adopting the female? 
I think i know which one is male and which one is female but not 100% sure
This is how i got them;


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

They are both healthy but the female isnt eating much and is being lazy, she may already be pregnant :gasp:.

From looking at there bits i gathered the one on the right is the male (Thats the one thats biting the others neck and doing abit of head bopping its also alot more active.
The one on the left is female? It also hardly touches live food or veg??.

Thanks 
Uploaded with ImageShack.usv


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would seperate. In the wild beardies are solitary animals only coming together in order to mate. Your female may be being lazy and not eating purely because she is being harrased by the male and constantly being bred means she will also be lethargic.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Although it could be angle of the second picture, going on the head structure I'd have said the one on the right is female? 
As thething above says, separation would be best to allow the non eater to get some food in. When your new viv arrives I'd put the larger one in it and keep the smaller one where she/he is.  I know you say you can't afford to set-up a second viv, but you've bought the main bit. If you shop around you could get the lights set-up for around £40'ish.


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

Batesy said:


> I recently purchased 2 bearded dragons they came with a setup the seller told me they are around 20 month old and been together since babies but one is female and one is male, they came with a 3ft vivarium so ive just ordered a ex48 viv and cabinet for them as they look cramped, but because im new to this and they seem to be getting jiggy, head nodding, neck biting.. I dont have the space or money to seperate them into 2 vivariums would my best option be adopting the female?
> I think i know which one is male and which one is female but not 100% sure
> This is how i got them;
> [URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8324/img3393p.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...



my advice is as they have been together since they were babies, it is best not to sepperate them as they will pine for each other, i know this because i have a male and female who do exactly the same, if one is out and the other is in viv, they tend to sit looking at one another and go quite dark in colour, if both together they are happy, so my advice would be do not sepperate them, 

biting the neck of the female is the males way of holding on, as they are not like a human who can hold on easily, 

hope this advice helps


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

beardygirl2012 said:


> my advice is as they have been together since they were babies, it is best not to sepperate them as they will pine for each other, i know this because i have a male and female who do exactly the same, if one is out and the other is in viv, they tend to sit looking at one another and go quite dark in colour, if both together they are happy, so my advice would be do not sepperate them,
> 
> biting the neck of the female is the males way of holding on, as they are not like a human who can hold on easily,
> 
> hope this advice helps


bad,bad advice unless you want baby beardies.
Separate or try sell one


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree.

bearded dragons are solitary creatures that only get together occasionally to breed. the person who sold them to you should know better.

Your male is worrying the female for sex and she is getting stressed.

They need to be separated out of sight of each other if at all possible.

Constant breeding will take more out of the female than you can put into her so she is likely to go downhill.

Dragons do not pine for each other. Separation will cause stress to the one in the new Viv because its new...not because he/she is pining.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

beardygirl2012 said:


> my advice is as they have been together since they were babies, it is best not to sepperate them as they will pine for each other, i know this because i have a male and female who do exactly the same, if one is out and the other is in viv, they tend to sit looking at one another and go quite dark in colour, if both together they are happy, so my advice would be do not sepperate them,
> 
> biting the neck of the female is the males way of holding on, as they are not like a human who can hold on easily,
> 
> hope this advice helps


Sorry but this is not the best advice to give in this situation. The OP has already stated they can't afford to set up a second enclosure so what would they do with any babies? And if they were to freeze the eggs to avoid having babies, then what's the point in putting the female through it?
Biting of the neck is mating behaviour so there will be eggs.
Both the male and female are put under stress during mating and should be given time to build themselves back up again. The only way to do this is by separating.

Plus, if they have been together since babies then are they siblings?


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

andy007 said:


> Sorry but this is not the best advice to give in this situation. The OP has already stated they can't afford to set up a second enclosure so what would they do with any babies? And if they were to freeze the eggs to avoid having babies, then what's the point in putting the female through it?
> Biting of the neck is mating behaviour so there will be eggs.
> Both the male and female are put under stress during mating and should be given time to build themselves back up again. The only way to do this is by separating.
> 
> Plus, if they have been together since babies then are they siblings?


well if thats the case then i need to seperate my two, and there is no point in doing that with them as they pine for each other, which would cause them more stress, i know this is true because we have tried this, 

i admit i dont know much about beardies but i do know a bit from having them before, and i know that if they have been together from being babies then sepperating them is the worst thing anyone can do,

also dont go to a certain chain pet shop for advice, as past experience has taught me that they dont actually know enough about beardies to advise or even look after them, :notworthy:


----------



## Batesy (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I dont know if they are siblings the people i bought them off didnt seem to know much and they only had a 50w basking bulb which was only getting the basking area in the mid 80s, So i felt abit sorry for the dragons as they are both in a 3ft viv with no room to put in any climbing accesories, Hopefully my EX48 vivarium which is alot bigger will be here tommorow 

They do get along fine with each other and it seems it was the female biting the males neck and bopping its head and its the male being lazy so im going to give him a bath and rub his belly he may be feeling sick or constipated.

But i do want to get rid off one to a good home because i dont want to risk it and stress them out, I have no room for a backup viv aswell incase they ever turn nasty on each other.

With everyone having different opinions its always hard deciding whats best to do


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

beardygirl2012 said:


> well if thats the case then i need to seperate my two, and there is no point in doing that with them as they pine for each other, which would cause them more stress, i know this is true because we have tried this,
> 
> i admit i dont know much about beardies but i do know a bit from having them before, and i know that if they have been together from being babies then sepperating them is the worst thing anyone can do


Sorry, but you really need to think about what advice you give. It is not the worse thing anyone can do at all. Male and female sibling pairs "need" to be separated before the male hits sexual maturity at around 7 months onwards, otherwise he'll try mating. A female at 7 months is not big enough to deal with egg production and laying, and you'll just be putting both under enormous stress possibly leading to health issues for the female. Plus, if siblings mate there is a possibility of very weak babies. 
The OP has said that they have seen dominant behaviour taking place and fears they have a male and female. They also stated they couldn't afford a second set-up, so how would they deal with 30'ish babies, then 30 more, then 30 more and so on? 

@ Batesy.....you are being very responsible in looking to rehome one. You have admitted you're not in a position to deal the added enclosure, so good on you


----------



## JamieClements (Mar 29, 2012)

beardygirl2012 said:


> well if thats the case then i need to seperate my two, and there is no point in doing that with them as they pine for each other, which would cause them more stress, i know this is true because we have tried this,
> 
> i admit i dont know much about beardies but i do know a bit from having them before, and i know that if they have been together from being babies then sepperating them is the worst thing anyone can do,
> 
> also dont go to a certain chain pet shop for advice, as past experience has taught me that they dont actually know enough about beardies to advise or even look after them, :notworthy:



dont mean to sound rude or anything but you obviously dont have a clue what your on a about, false advice that, they pine for each other :lol2: eee had me laughing for abit i suppose..


----------

